# Falling asleep--HELP!!



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

This may sound stupid, but I have a problem that I wonder if anyone else has. Knitting relaxes me so much that I have a tendency to FALL ASLEEP!!
I have to drink a couple of cups of coffee sometimes to stop this, but it is extremely frustrating when I have so much yarn and so many projects I wish to do. 
I am a newbie of just a year and this is driving me me nuts. It doesn't happen with anything thing else, so I know it isn't a medical problem ( RN with 35 yrs. experience-retired).
Any suggestions???


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Take a nap and then knit.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

So U fall asleep. So what! Trust yr body. It knows what it needs. The projects aren't going anywhere and U will finish them when U finish them. No biggie. Happy knitting!!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> Take a nap and then knit.


I have done that, I then get up; sometimes after an hour nap, start knitting and BANG! start nodding off. This will be in the afternoon, not late at night too. 
Maybe one of those 5 hr energy drinks....the visual is hilarious! :-D


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Same thing happens to me. LOL I was embarrased to mention it!! hahahaha I fall asleep with my needles in my hand. Head back, mouth open!! OMG!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

It happens to me on occasion. 
Just goes to prove that knitting/crocheting IS relaxing! :>) :>)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

It does, I put in some upbeat music that keeps my attention centered or something on the tv, a movie or something, that seems to help a lot. Or I knit while reading these posts. lol...

Happy knitting naps.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Same thing happens to me. LOL I was embarrased to mention it!! hahahaha I fall asleep with my needles in my hand. Head back, mouth open!! OMG!


Thanks! Now I don't feel so bad AND I'm only 55!! LOL!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Don't feel bad..... I'm only 35!


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

I can fall asleep anytime I start knitting or reading or riding in the car (not driving). But try and fall asleep at bedtime! No way. Then my mind starts racing. LOL

I have always thought the European manner of mid-day breaks to be an excellent idea. Even a little cat nap sounds good.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Don't feel bad..... I'm only 35!


Now I feel doubly better :mrgreen:


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > Don't feel bad..... I'm only 35!
> ...


My kids don't let it last too long though. My teenage son says mom... i think it's time you quit knitting! My 2 yr old daughter says Momma! Momma!!


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I fall asleep knitting in the afternoon, but in the evening I either turn on a TV program or some music and don't have the problem. Maybe this will help you. It is annoying not to be able to knit in the afternoon, though, although I enjoy a nap, too, but it doesn't get much done!


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

Sometimes I fall asleep at knitting and keep on knitting. You should see my work then. I have an awful time frogging it back to a "normal" place. Now when I get sleepy, I just put down the knitting for a bit and pick it up again when I am more awake. I don't want to spend my life frogging because of my sleepytime knitting.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

have 40 winks then start knitting


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I enjoyed reading all your posts. 

Well, not to be flippant, but maybe you should knit as fast as you can to get lots done before you fall asleep? 

I've never heard of this before. I'll almost fall asleep sometimes, if I'm very tired and it's almost bedtime... at which time I just toss my stuff away from me, so that I don't fall asleep and maybe break a needle. But, you two fall asleep as soon as you begin to knit. That's very curious. I don't have an answer for you... I hope you find one.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

My daughter and I took up knitting together. She kept falling asleep; she couldn't stay awake long enough to get anything done. She doesn't knit anymore. I, however, am completely addicted and never get sleepy.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I had the same problem for years which made reading/studying agony. I could put myself to sleep in a heartbeat at night by simply picking up a book and trying to read.

The problem I have is a two-fold whammy: tracking problems and convergence problems. In other words my eyes don't work together and the eye strain is so severe that it zaps all my energy. Standard eye exams test for near/far sightedness; they don't check for the problems I have altho knowledge about these problems has been around for almost 100 yrs now. The kind of eye specialist you would want to see is one is trained as a Visual Therapist. And you need one who doesn't think this is only a problem with children.

Also, knitting is fine close up work which forces the eyes to stay tightly focused. You can consider this a repetitive motion activity which is having a negative ergonomic impact on the eyes. 

Simplest beginning steps is to focus on keeping the eyes relaxed and giving them frequent breaks by looking into the distance. And in the same way that you would rotate your neck or shoulders or wrists to loosen them up, do the same with your eyes. Rotate them in both directions. There is an entire system of eye care that was developed way back in the 1930's. Aldous Huxley used this system to rebuild his vision which was shot. It was called the Morton System back then. I am fortunate enough to have holistic optometrist in my town who is nationally known as a visual therapist. He really has a holistic approach to eye care and has taught me a great deal which has saved my sanity as well as informed me of ways to deal with the problem.

I would suggest looking into some of the exercises used in visual therapy. They are very easy, need no special equipment, and you can do them on your own. If your problem is far sightedness then close up work will be very straining for the eyes as well as the repetitive motion aspect of the problem. 

Hope these notes help.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Since I work, during the week I'm an evening knitter, but can't knit for long before I fall asleep. Looking, you have a teenager and a two-year-old. No wonder you're tired.


----------



## marybt (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi,
I wouldn't worry too much about it unless all your stitches come off while your zzzz, if your not depressed or no medical probs., then it's probably you are just content at doing your knitting and any worries you may have just go, but I feel knitting is relaxing anyway. I don't need to doze off while knitting I can doze off anytime, if I was hanging laundry out on a clothes line I could nod off if the clothes line if it was low enough for me to hang over it. zzzzzzz


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Yes, I'll be knitting along and then...I am waking up with my needles in the middle of a knitting stitch. So far I haven't lost a stitch.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I nod off while knitting either morning, afternoon or evening. I usually let my body dictate, put my knitting down and rest my eyes for 10-15-20 minutes and then begin again. If I am still sleepy I do something else that is more active for a while. You don't get much done if you sre so tired you miss,drop or skip stitches and have to tink or frog.


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

This is nothing to do with knitting but reminded me of a time when I was ordering my groceries online one evening, I was so tired I fell asleep over the keyboard. When the delivery came next day there were 37 loaves of bread!!


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> have 40 winks then start knitting


I am so tired , i fight it .
Then fall asleep with my crochet hook in one hand and wool in the other. lol


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> Since I work, during the week I'm an evening knitter, but can't knit for long before I fall asleep. Looking, you have a teenager and a two-year-old. No wonder you're tired.


Yep they wear me out! I also work full time. Out by 6 and in by 6-7.... when i sit to knit its about 8 or 9....

Tamarque's info is interesting. Will look into it more.

Thanks!


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

Be thankful that there is something that calms your mind. TV is my trigger. I have seen the beginning of a million movies with no idea how they ended.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

@Tamarque,
Your note sounds Very interesting indeed. I will definately look into it! 
Thank you


----------



## Wheatie (Sep 19, 2011)

It sounds like there are a lot of tired women out there (what else is new?), but what tnaque says makes a lot of sense as well. Are you geting enough rest?


----------



## GQR999 (Aug 13, 2011)

This happens to me with crocheting too! I've learned to just stop crocheting when I get sleepy because I don't want to do so much frogging either. LOL!


pugmom5 said:


> Sometimes I fall asleep at knitting and keep on knitting. You should see my work then. I have an awful time frogging it back to a "normal" place. Now when I get sleepy, I just put down the knitting for a bit and pick it up again when I am more awake. I don't want to spend my life frogging because of my sleepytime knitting.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> cydneyjo said:
> 
> 
> > Since I work, during the week I'm an evening knitter, but can't knit for long before I fall asleep. Looking, you have a teenager and a two-year-old. No wonder you're tired.
> ...


You remind me of when I worked @ the hospital. In by 0430 to get patients ready for surgery, out around 7:30 pm. Looong days! Then come home and do house stuff. I didn't knit then. I would've not only dozed over my knitting if I had, I would've been snoring!


----------



## candytuft (Jul 1, 2011)

My goodness Carol what did you do with all that bread?


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Wheatie said:


> It sounds like there are a lot of tired women out there (what else is new?), but what tnaque says makes a lot of sense as well. Are you geting enough rest?


I usually get a good 7 hours /night so that's not a problem. It's just the two of us, no little granchildren running around yet.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Carol (UK) said:


> This is nothing to do with knitting but reminded me of a time when I was ordering my groceries online one evening, I was so tired I fell asleep over the keyboard. When the delivery came next day there were 37 loaves of bread!!


What did you do with 37 loaves of bread for goodness sake?


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> I nod off while knitting either morning, afternoon or evening. I usually let my body dictate, put my knitting down and rest my eyes for 10-15-20 minutes and then begin again. If I am still sleepy I do something else that is more active for a while. You don't get much done if you sre so tired you miss,drop or skip stitches and have to tink or frog.


What is "tinking?"


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Same thing happens to me. LOL I was embarrased to mention it!! hahahaha I fall asleep with my needles in my hand. Head back, mouth open!! OMG!


Probably snoring like a lumberjack and drool down your chin! Talk about the visual here  I have exactly the opposite--I get going and don't WANT to stop for sleep. Of course, I have sleep problems anyway----


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> Carol (UK) said:
> 
> 
> > This is nothing to do with knitting but reminded me of a time when I was ordering my groceries online one evening, I was so tired I fell asleep over the keyboard. When the delivery came next day there were 37 loaves of bread!!
> ...


Bread pudding for the neighborhood?


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

I feel much better now that I know I'm not alone. I thought it was my recliner, but it is the relaxing from knitting, of course. Wonder if it would work at nite when you can't sleep? Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Well, for me it is a form of meditation but I can fal asleep anywhere and at anytime except when I am concentrating on an interesting pattern. I guess you are really relaxing. Enjoy the moment!


----------



## MaryanneW (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow...I wish knitting would make me sleepy! I am not a good sleeper and if I could get up and just knit for a while I could get projects done and get a good night's sleep.


----------



## amylynne61473 (Dec 3, 2011)

Me too! Usually at night I alwats knit in bed watching tv before i go to sleep. Helps me relax after a long day at work but really frustrating when you just want to finish one more row or fall sleep and forget where you were in a pattern repeat.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Same thing happens to me. LOL I was embarrased to mention it!! hahahaha I fall asleep with my needles in my hand. Head back, mouth open!! OMG!


Snap! ha ha ha


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I don't do it often, but since I retired, I now work sporadically, so if I work 3 days in a week, I may be overtaken by a short nap on the first "off" day. Go with the flow!


----------



## RED2nd (Nov 5, 2011)

Wow, it's so great to hear about others who have the same sleeping problem as me! I fall asleep too easily anyway, but I just knew there was something different recently. It's the fact that I'm getting older and starting to wear reading glasses for the fine work. 

Tamarque's description sounded extremely familiar. I know there are worse problems, but it is frustrating when you're trying to get a gift done on time. Thanks for the info!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I have the similar problem sometimes, but not when sitting at the tables with my knitting group or family members. Perhaps it's having others to talk to that keeps me alert? I also stream the audio from some favorite radio stations on my computer which helps, usually.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Yup it happened to me too! In the middle of doing a row too! So happy I didn't drop any stitches!
Someone told me to check out herbal remedies. I haven't but if I
do you'll be the first to know!
Happy stitching!
Merry Christmas too!
Joan


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

I do to but only in the afternoons, in the evening my husband is there and we talk while I knit, I think its the quietness with me but while I stay awake I love to knit in quiet xx


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I have the similar problem sometimes, but not when sitting at the tables with my knitting group or family members. Perhaps it's having others to talk to that keeps me alert? I also stream the audio from some favorite radio stations on my computer which helps, usually.


You're right..It doesn't happen during my knitting group, Thank GOD, I wouldn't live it down!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

yep it happens to me also and this is why I say knitting is the best sleeping aid around. Knitting aids so much in so many ways. Great anti-depressant also.


----------



## nbaker (Jan 30, 2011)

I fall asleep while knitting or crocheting too. On a couple of occasions I have fallen asleep while crocheting and the hook drops out of my hand. My recliner will eat them if given the chance. I found one 6 months later, but haven't seen the other for years. This makes it hard to explain when replacing the hook to complete the project.


----------



## msacco53 (Nov 26, 2011)

Happens to me too, don't worry. Since needlework is repetitious your eyes start to feel heavy and the tendency is to give in. Maybe knit in the morning, or take a little nap before you start your project. You are not nuts!


----------



## ole chook (May 17, 2011)

My hubby has found me nodded off and still knitting many times - lol caught myself doing it a few times as well 
Ahhhh knitting is so relaxing


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just enjoy the nap, and then get back to knitting. Actually I can't think of a nicer way to fall asleep than when doing something I really enjoy, unless of course I have a deadline for finishing whatever I am knitting.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just enjoy the nap, and then get back to knitting. Actually I can't think of a nicer way to fall asleep than when doing something I really enjoy, unless of course I have a deadline for finishing whatever I am knitting.


It seems I always have a deadline, for as soon as my daughter gets wind of what I'm making, she says: "Hurry up Ma, I want that!" LOL!


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Marylo,
Tinking is knitting spelled backwards. When you only have to
go back a few stitches it is easier to tink than frog which is ripping out.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> This may sound stupid, but I have a problem that I wonder if anyone else has. Knitting relaxes me so much that I have a tendency to FALL ASLEEP!!
> I have to drink a couple of cups of coffee sometimes to stop this, but it is extremely frustrating when I have so much yarn and so many projects I wish to do.
> I am a newbie of just a year and this is driving me me nuts. It doesn't happen with anything thing else, so I know it isn't a medical problem ( RN with 35 yrs. experience-retired).
> Any suggestions???


Don't fear...it is normal. I have caught myseld doing this from time to time. Especially latley. I am working 2 double shifts a week latley and bustling trying to get Christmas gifts done latley I have found myself nodding off with needles in my hand. I get off at 11 pm and by the time I walk the dog for her last thing to do her business and get to bed it is close to midnight and get up early to get Grandchildren in the AM I am pretty much pooped at the end of the day. But I do find knitting very relaxing and a stress releaser for sure. Especially at this time of year.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Debiknit said:


> Marylo,
> Tinking is knitting spelled backwards. When you only have to
> go back a few stitches it is easier to tink than frog which is ripping out.


OH! Thanks....Duh, I should've figured that one out! LoL!


----------



## Mrs Ed (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm only 42 and it happens all the time to me...I thought I was the only one until I read this...lol..I'm glad to know that I'm not alone....


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> marylo12 said:
> 
> 
> > This may sound stupid, but I have a problem that I wonder if anyone else has. Knitting relaxes me so much that I have a tendency to FALL ASLEEP!!
> ...


Well, Goodness, If I had your schedule now, I'd be dragging instead of knitting! Unless you find yourself wound up at the end of your shift like I did when I worked evenings. I couldn't get to sleep until at least 0200.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I do the same thing too only I don't get just 40 winks. I have the full blown Rip Van Winkle siesta. My ear is next to my phone and I don't hear it. My neighbor asked what I do during the night-- if they get up and look over at my house it is lit up like a church. I told her I am usually knitting. :-D


----------



## Debideedog (Nov 3, 2011)

A friend of mine, (also a nurse) calls it "knitting myself to sleep". I do it all the time. It's an amazing meditative activity that induces the relaxation response. I find unless I'm doing something new and challenging, I also start nodding off and have fallen asleep sitting bolt upright with needles in hand. Try some fair isle-that'll keep your attention!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Debideedog said:


> A friend of mine, (also a nurse) calls it "knitting myself to sleep". I do it all the time. It's an amazing meditative activity that induces the relaxation response. I find unless I'm doing something new and challenging, I also start nodding off and have fallen asleep sitting bolt upright with needles in hand. Try some fair isle-that'll keep your attention!


Fair-Isle? Hahaha, Just looking at it makes me shudder to think how would I ever do it!
I admire so those of you that do it.....


----------



## c.kenny (Oct 30, 2011)

Knitting seems to have the opposite effect oon me..........when I start knitting I can't stop. Last night for instance, I finished the hat and scarf set then went and got another ball of yarn and started another project and could not stop. Finally at 12:30am I had to say "Go To Bed" to myself. Hubby was long gone to dreamland. I even sit with no noise, no tv or anything.


----------



## nornspin (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm glad to say that I don't have your problem, I listen to books while I knit and that keeps my mind and my hands occupied.


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> This may sound stupid, but I have a problem that I wonder if anyone else has. Knitting relaxes me so much that I have a tendency to FALL ASLEEP!!
> I have to drink a couple of cups of coffee sometimes to stop this, but it is extremely frustrating when I have so much yarn and so many projects I wish to do.
> I am a newbie of just a year and this is driving me me nuts. It doesn't happen with anything thing else, so I know it isn't a medical problem ( RN with 35 yrs. experience-retired).
> Any suggestions???


caffeine triggers a release of a chemical that prevents sleep..if you go off all caffeine and catch up with your body's sleep needs, you will be able to knit without somnolence. As you get older..the caffeine becomes more and more affective..creating insomnia..I miss coffee and tea..and every time I fall off the wagon..I miss sleep even more.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I recently have noted that since I am unable to sleep for an extended period, when holding a book, the book will fall numerous times. Thought this was a strength problem, but may be a brief period of sleep. I notice it more with reading, but I tend to use patterns that are to complicated to remember, Recently I have been using alternating periods of reading with periods of knitting or crocheting say 1 or two patterns then a chapter or two of reading.
Maybe its early onset dementia. Ever notice elderly falling asleep while reading the paper. MArlark Marge


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

candytuft said:


> My goodness Carol what did you do with all that bread?


Well candytuft. Good question! I took some to work, gave some to the neighbours and some to friends and relatives. Talk about feeding the five thousand :lol: I was at work when it happened. Then I got a phone call from husband to say "How Many Loaves of Bread Did YOu Order!!" imagine it :lol:


----------



## grammajen (Mar 22, 2011)

Well that's the cheapest, and safest, sedative I've ever heard of. As long as you don't get stabbed with your needles while sleeping!! LOL.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Are you just recently retired? Perhaps it will take some time to get your sleep schedule back to normal after working the evening shift for 35 years. I retired two years ago after working the night shift for 30 years. I'm still not a morning person, but I do like getting to a regular sleep schedule. My problem is wanting to stay awake at night when DH says it's bedtime.


----------



## Becsmom (Mar 25, 2011)

Love all the posts!!! I too have been known to fall asleep while knitting - but I have a LazyBoy recliner that I always sit in to knit - thought it was the chair!!! My family calls it "Mom's Magic Chair" but now I know it's the knitting!!!!


----------



## Maryelens (Nov 11, 2011)

It still could be something medical related.. I had the same problem - not with knitting, but at the computer!! Have a chat with your doc... There are meds for that


----------



## fitterknitter (Oct 15, 2011)

I do the same thing! It's so relaxing. I even find myself knitting a few stitches with my eyes closed. The best thing to do is pick up another project (one more challenging) and work on it awhile.


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> This may sound stupid, but I have a problem that I wonder if anyone else has. Knitting relaxes me so much that I have a tendency to FALL ASLEEP!!
> I have to drink a couple of cups of coffee sometimes to stop this, but it is extremely frustrating when I have so much yarn and so many projects I wish to do.
> I am a newbie of just a year and this is driving me me nuts. It doesn't happen with anything thing else, so I know it isn't a medical problem ( RN with 35 yrs. experience-retired).
> Any suggestions???


I wish I had that problem can't sleep.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I fall asleep sometimes - but usually if I'm tired to begin with. Also, it depends on "what" I'm working on...if I'm happy with it...I can keep going...if I'm bored - or not happy with it and just want to finish it...I get tired easier. I have fallen asleep also - and had to frog the mess! Ha! I had to laugh at myself. It's good that it is relaxing!!!


----------



## singingknitter (Nov 28, 2011)

How frustrating for you!
My suggestion is that you start a project with an intricate pattern so that you have to stay awake to refer to the pattern or the chart.

If this doesn't work, try and dream about knitting  

The Singing Knitter


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Just proves how therapeutic and relaxing knitting is!!

A cheaper sleeping aid you simply cannot find


----------



## MarionP (Oct 8, 2011)

This is hilarious, to all that fall asleep while knitting. I have never done that. But I am getting a mental visual, it is funny. Especially pugmom, you keep on knitting? lol


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

Perhaps you need to learn to knit in your sleep, with all the CHristmas projects going on it's a good idea


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi, MaryLou, this happens to me, but I always have t.v. on something I can listen to. No music on radio stations here or would try that. This always keeps me away. I, too, am retired RN. Lots of retired nurses here. God Bless...Betty


----------



## Babsmim (Mar 7, 2011)

I love it!!! It happens to me too! Not if I'm following a pattern, but it I'm just knitting, hats on a round needle.....now when I think about it, almost anything on a round needle!!
Just enjoy, you'll get your projects done.


----------



## Alene (Jan 26, 2011)

I agree with some of the other girls. Try taking your nap first, then knit. I have the problem with reading. Put the knitting down and get up and walk around.


----------



## ebknitsellen (Dec 13, 2011)

That is how I relax, and if I fall asleep for 10 minutes, so what.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

i have gotten to the stress level in my life that knitting is the only way i can get to sleep! i just nap right in the chair when i wake up i knit a little more and doze off again. and amazingly have yet to drop a stitch! 
of course now that i've said that i will....e


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I've never had that problem and probably a good thing. I have a feeling our frisky cat, Nani, would be unraveling everything I've done while I peacefully snoozed away! Actually, naps are good for one so think of it as therapy!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> You remind me of when I worked @ the hospital. In by 0430 to get patients ready for surgery, out around 7:30 pm. Looong days! Then come home and do house stuff. I didn't knit then. I would've not only dozed over my knitting if I had, I would've been snoring!


OMGoodness! LOL I do work at a hospital! I do accounting though.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

I have the same problem. when I get in my Lazy-Boy with the legs up and the afghan wrapped around me with all my knitting at arms' reach and begin working on a Christmas gift to the sound of hubby's football game, I tend to nod off too. I feel pressured to get my projects finished, especially since we're gathering and opening them on the 17th this year! so I'm going to forgo the afghan and just knit my fingers raw to finish in time. Good luck to you.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

It probably has to do with the repetiton kinda like counting sheep... maybe work a hour or so on one project then work on another one something to break up the creative juices flowing to your mind..LOL I don't fall asleep I get a head ach.. I think I need to adjust the way I sit and hold my knitting... I look down severly and I was told putting a pillow on my lap will help...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > Same thing happens to me. LOL I was embarrased to mention it!! hahahaha I fall asleep with my needles in my hand. Head back, mouth open!! OMG!
> ...


Definitely a Kodak moment! LOL


----------



## kare50 (Oct 19, 2011)

I think its a hypnotic effect from watching the needles moving. I find if I look away to watch TV or something as I knit that it doesnt happen. But is great way to relax if you're having problems sleeping lol


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Northernrobin said:


> marylo12 said:
> 
> 
> > This may sound stupid, but I have a problem that I wonder if anyone else has. Knitting relaxes me so much that I have a tendency to FALL ASLEEP!!
> ...


So far I haven't had the problem of insomnia. I get at least 7-8 hours of good sleep each night. So I don't know why this happens. A previous post mentioned an eye problem, which could contribute to it. But, looking at all the posts I'm certainly not alone and that makes me feel a heck of a lot better!!


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

Carol (UK) said:


> This is nothing to do with knitting but reminded me of a time when I was ordering my groceries online one evening, I was so tired I fell asleep over the keyboard. When the delivery came next day there were 37 loaves of bread!!


lol That is a lot of bread! Thanks for the laugh. I also fall asleep with a needle in each hand. So what.


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

That's hilarious....knitting while asleep!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

hersh said:


> Carol (UK) said:
> 
> 
> > This is nothing to do with knitting but reminded me of a time when I was ordering my groceries online one evening, I was so tired I fell asleep over the keyboard. When the delivery came next day there were 37 loaves of bread!!
> ...


I can't get anything done!! I do a few rows and BANG! I start dozing off! Frustrating...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I was even taking the metro north instead of driving in sometimes to see if I could get some holiday knitting done while commuting.... I still doze off on the train! It's embarassing while in public.

I'm going to be home for a few days. I'll take my little one to the sitter and try to rest well enough and see if that is the problem.


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

I strongly suspect that those who fall asleep knitting are really and truly tired, through and through. Getting eight hours of sleep really is a health measure and really does promote bountiful health. A strenuous work and home life will make a person too tired to enjoy any of it. Of course knitting is relaxing, and rest is needed. I was tired from the age of fourteen to probably 75 so I know the signs. Now at age 79, I have convinced myself that I don't have to work that hard! If you can't stay awake through your knitting or crocheting time, your TV time, go to bed. Europeans marvel at how hard we Americans drive ourselves. Is that really what life is about?


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

I don't think age has anything to do with it. You say knitting relaxes you and that could be the reason....but boredom will also do that...hopefully it's not that. I love reading books and on about the 4th page I'm snoozing...doesn't matter what time of the day it is...


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

dlclose: What is your picture of? It looks like dark chocolate sculpted into a unique shape, sort of like a pyramid, but surely not!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> I was even taking the metro north instead of driving in sometimes to see if I could get some holiday knitting done while commuting.... I still doze off on the train! It's embarassing while in public.
> 
> I'm going to be home for a few days. I'll take my little one to the sitter and try to rest well enough and see if that is the problem.


I should add that while on the train... head down! LOL ANd I don't snore in public! THank God! :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Alene (Jan 26, 2011)

nornspin said:


> I'm glad to say that I don't have your problem, I listen to books while I knit and that keeps my mind and my hands occupied.


I do that also. My son gave me an mp3 player loaded with books . 
excellent idea. I do love that. Two birds with one stone.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

how funny - I thought I was the only one who did this! I think it is a GOOD thing!


----------



## reader (Jul 16, 2011)

Never happens to me and I'm 76. But I sleep like a babe at night. Maybe your patterns are stimulating enought, is there anything more complicated you can work on? But enjoy your nap. You must need it.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I do it too! I enjoy that it happens though because when I have had a horrid day, knitting can take me away like a Calgon bath..


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

Tedious knitting can make me sleepy... just the rows where its stocking stitches and nothing to keep me on my toes... when I get to the more challanging rows I tend to wake up.


----------



## Lore Bews (Oct 19, 2011)

Same thing happens to me, the best thing to do is to get up and go into a different room and back again, that wakes me up!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I alternate between one row of knitting and then reading my book for about the same amount of time. OR, while knitting I watch something on TV. Since I've retired (whooo hooooo!), I'm almost never nap. I think the stress of raising a family, teaching in "da hood" and normal house duties wore me out.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I fall asleep every time I read - after about 4th page. I know if I want to relax enough to take a nap (when possible!) - I start reading first. I'm asleep in no time at all.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

leslie41447 said:


> Tedious knitting can make me sleepy... just the rows where its stocking stitches and nothing to keep me on my toes... when I get to the more challanging rows I tend to wake up.


Good point, maybe that's my problem. I've been sticking with easier patterns for I'm too "chicken" to do more difficult ones as there's a lot I don't know yet.


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

I have another problem ~ waking up in the middle of the night. Then knitting will make me sleepy and I can go back to bed. Fortunately, so far I've managed to not lose stitches ~ just sleep. lol What an ecclectic bunch we are!


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

Sometimes, if I sit in too comfortable chair and the room temperature is really warm, I get sleepy. So I rest awhile and then feel refreshed and can knit. Also, if I have eaten comfort food, that makes me relaxed and tired. Make sure you have sufficient lighting. Someone I know only knits at her kitchen table with music on. I am sure you will soon find what works for you. You are retired and have no time clock. Relax and knit anytime you feel in the mood. Happy Holidays!


----------



## Rookie (May 2, 2011)

Since I began knitting a mere two years ago I, too, found that I was falling asleep shortly after starting to knit. I just go with the flow. My internist is thrilled I'm knitting--my blood pressure is finally down! Woo Hoo!


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

Ditto


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Isn't it interesting how the powers that be, watch our posts and then put in ads that are appropriate?

Such as the ad for sleep apnea treatment on page 1 of this forum?

Since losing weight, I no longer have to use a c-pap machine for sleep apnea. Carolyn


----------



## bookladychris (Sep 30, 2011)

Marylo 12, you can see that you're there with the rest of us. Knitting is very relaxing. Either take a nap or get up and move around a bit. I call it my therapy time!


----------



## bookladychris (Sep 30, 2011)

Another little note: I have a problem with an irregular heart beat and take medication for it. When I'm extremely stressed or tired, I can feel it race and my breathing becomes more shallow. I have found that if I pick up my knitting needles and start knitting anything for about fifteen minutes or so, the problem goes away. God bless knitting!


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Circular needles are less likely to fall down in the sides of my recliner so I don't lose the whole row of knitting.

I agree--knit when you feel like it, and sleep when it beckons you. I like retirement. Too much volunteering tho'

Carolyn


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

carolyn tolo said:


> Circular needles are less likely to fall down in the sides of my recliner so I don't lose the whole row of knitting.
> 
> I agree--knit when you feel like it, and sleep when it beckons you. I like retirement. Too much volunteering tho'
> 
> Carolyn


oh! that reminds me my uncle (the marine) said never pass up a safe chance to eat, pee or sleep. you never know when you'll get another chance


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

I turn on the TV in the afternoon and evening to keep me company. I do lose all energy after eating lunch and dinner. 

I fall asleep in recliner while knitting, head back, snoring and mouth open at night. Thank the Lord there are only kitties to see this, they don't mind and even cuddle beside me!

Karen McNaught


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

LOL!!! 
Your description reminds me of my dear mum. 
Doesn't take her long to nod off any time of the day. 
I've got some funny pics to prove it.


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

I have the same type of problem, too. I fall asleep at the computer - anywhere. I asked my Dr. about it and he said I must need it or I wouldn't do that. He advised me to take a short nap in the afternoon. Forget that!! I don't have time. I just go to sleep at night a little earlier than I used to....but then, I'm 73. Just go with it. Stop knitting and lay down for a few minutes.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

eneurian, I like your marine uncle. I think I will embroider that and hang it on my wall.

A lovely lady here in the retirement home loves to sleep in a recliner out in public. Someone took a picture of her and gave it to her.

She said very seriously: "I was practicing for my funeral".

Carolyn


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

No suggestions, just want to add that it happens to me. Sometimes my husband takes the needles out of my hands so I don't hurt myself!


----------



## Gidget'smom (Jul 31, 2011)

Instead of narcolepsy you have knitcolepsy.

This happens to me if I start to read, that is why I read in bed every night. So I can fall asleep.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

U R so lucky, I envy you. I also knit to relax but I get so involve in it that it keeps me awake till 2 am lol.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

How nice to see I am not alone. I kept putting it down to age. You're 82! You are allowed a nap! But I see that excuse wont work anymore. Oh, well! Nap..Knit..Nap... knit..I am a happy Napknitter. Edith


----------



## dollyoved (Mar 23, 2011)

Carol (UK) said:


> This is nothing to do with knitting but reminded me of a time when I was ordering my groceries online one evening, I was so tired I fell asleep over the keyboard. When the delivery came next day there were 37 loaves of bread!!


What did you do with these loaves? Did you send them back? :-D


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I played bingo at the senior center the other day and one of the ladies falls asleep during bingo and cards. We just watch her card for her.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

bsaito said:


> I can fall asleep anytime I start knitting or reading or riding in the car (not driving). But try and fall asleep at bedtime! No way. Then my mind starts racing. LOL
> 
> I have always thought the European manner of mid-day breaks to be an excellent idea. Even a little cat nap sounds good.


No such think as a "cat nap" for me--so I never sleep during the day otherwise I would fall into a deep sleep and not wake for 3 or 4 hours then no sleeping that night. I think it depends on the person--I am an A type.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I had the same problem for years which made reading/studying agony. I could put myself to sleep in a heartbeat at night by simply picking up a book and trying to read.
> 
> The problem I have is a two-fold whammy: tracking problems and convergence problems. In other words my eyes don't work together and the eye strain is so severe that it zaps all my energy. Standard eye exams test for near/far sightedness; they don't check for the problems I have altho knowledge about these problems has been around for almost 100 yrs now. The kind of eye specialist you would want to see is one is trained as a Visual Therapist. And you need one who doesn't think this is only a problem with children.
> 
> ...


Very interesting study--I had no idea there were these problems. Perhaps doing something like watch television or knitting with someone else where there are constant interruptions.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

carolyn tolo said:


> eneurian, I like your marine uncle. I think I will embroider that and hang it on my wall.
> 
> A lovely lady here in the retirement home loves to sleep in a recliner out in public. Someone took a picture of her and gave it to her.
> 
> ...


That's too funny!!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I am the same way. A lady I was friends with could come home from work and take a 15 minute nap and be ready to go, but me I fall asleep for 3-4 hours. Wish I was a 15 minute napper!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Years ago when a person passed away they would tie a string to their finger and this string would be attached to a bell on the outside of the grave. If they accidently buried someone alive the person could ring the bell. Sounds gruesome doesn't it? Not any worse than dying while being buried alive.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

leslie41447 said:


> Tedious knitting can make me sleepy... just the rows where its stocking stitches and nothing to keep me on my toes... when I get to the more challanging rows I tend to wake up.


This is one of my solutions also. I usually do patterns and the more complicated the better. You really need to concentrate. I am finishing up a buttoned neck scarf with matching fingerless mitts that are in a honeycomb pattern with malabrigo multi color yarn, nothing uncomplicated about it. My cuz will love it....hopefully.


----------



## Nana Carol (Apr 4, 2011)

That sounds like me. All I have to do is sit down in my recliner, start knitting or reading, and I can fall asleep. I even fall asleep on my favorite TV shows while knitting. (Dropping stitches can be a problem.) But as soon as my head hits the pillow at bedtime I'm wide awake.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Irish maggie said:


> kiwiannie said:
> 
> 
> > have 40 winks then start knitting
> ...


This is how it should be knit or crochet until you drop!!


----------



## ewart (Nov 24, 2011)

your lucky iam up all night knitting for i cant sleep


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Carlaallaire said:


> marylo12 said:
> 
> 
> > Carol (UK) said:
> ...


ROL - this is sooo funny.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Carol (UK) said:


> This is nothing to do with knitting but reminded me of a time when I was ordering my groceries online one evening, I was so tired I fell asleep over the keyboard. When the delivery came next day there were 37 loaves of bread!!


Carol, you just gave me my biggest laugh of the day! :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Carol (UK) said:


> This is nothing to do with knitting but reminded me of a time when I was ordering my groceries online one evening, I was so tired I fell asleep over the keyboard. When the delivery came next day there were 37 loaves of bread!!


Carol, you just gave me my biggest laugh of the day! :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

OOPS! I know better than to click twice!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

One suggestion that I haven't seen posted here is go on line over the week end with Dave's Tea Party topic, he's out of London, and the posts just keep coming with all different kinds of subjects. I found myself knitting until 3:30 AM Saturday (well Sunday)and didn't feel the least bit sleepy but I paid for it the next day. (psst I would do it again.)


----------



## wanderson330 (Dec 13, 2011)

I have the same thing happen. I don't think a 5 hour energy would hurt, but if your truly sleepy, they don't work very well. I listen to my Ipod, either podcasts or audio books that keep my mind stimulated. I fall asleep easier if I'm bored with the pattern I'm working on, too, so I might change the project and see if that helps.


----------



## wanderson330 (Dec 13, 2011)

man that's a lot of bread... did the delivery guy question what you had in mind for that? Bread pudding... anyone? hahaha


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

My husband says that I am the only person he knows that can fall asleep with my hands working and they will stop in place and when I awake my start up and continue just as if I had never stopped or slept. How's that for a power nap?


----------



## nuttyknitter (Mar 11, 2011)

Happens to me all the time, my husband tells me I have even continued to knit for a while. The TV keeps me awake so I try to turn that on while I knit!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I agree take a nap then you will be on top of the world and ready to knit like crazy.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

So glad I am not the only one who gets sleepy when knitting in the afternoon.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I have that problem also, so I try watching tv at the same time, something interesting enough to keep me awake, but not so interesting that I stop knitting.


----------



## Trishwis (Nov 25, 2011)

Although I am widowed my husband claimed I knit while sleeping...in the car while t5raveling, watching TV and knitting etc. 

Just DON'T knit and drive!!


----------



## liludegknits (Nov 24, 2011)

Put on an audio book, or take brisk walk first, sit in the sun! I've tried all of these, the walk and book are the best. Sometimes a more challenging pattern helps too.


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> Yes, I'll be knitting along and then...I am waking up with my needles in the middle of a knitting stitch. So far I haven't lost a stitch.


Me too, I do that - what a crack up! I then just pick up my knitting and carry on, oh but first, checking to be sure I have not dropped any stitches. LOL


----------



## Stephie (Sep 24, 2011)

I do the same thing sometimes. And when I drop off, I dream that I am knitting. :lol:


----------



## Linda H (Nov 15, 2011)

The same thing happens to me. I think it is because knitting and/or crochet is soooo relaxing for me! Good to hear I am not the only one!


----------



## Linda H (Nov 15, 2011)

The same thing happens to me. I think it is because knitting and/or crochet is soooo relaxing for me! Good to hear I am not the only one!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Carol (UK) said:


> This is nothing to do with knitting but reminded me of a time when I was ordering my groceries online one evening, I was so tired I fell asleep over the keyboard. When the delivery came next day there were 37 loaves of bread!!


I have nodded off over the keyboard this week. Have wondered what's going on. Not like me to do this but I wake up about 3 a.m. and can't get back to sleep. Maybe I should sleep during the day and do all my knitting at night (LOL)


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Carol (UK) said:


> This is nothing to do with knitting but reminded me of a time when I was ordering my groceries online one evening, I was so tired I fell asleep over the keyboard. When the delivery came next day there were 37 loaves of bread!!


Oh Carol, this cracked me up :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> This may sound stupid, but I have a problem that I wonder if anyone else has. Knitting relaxes me so much that I have a tendency to FALL ASLEEP!!
> I have to drink a couple of cups of coffee sometimes to stop this, but it is extremely frustrating when I have so much yarn and so many projects I wish to do.
> I am a newbie of just a year and this is driving me me nuts. It doesn't happen with anything thing else, so I know it isn't a medical problem ( RN with 35 yrs. experience-retired).
> Any suggestions???


Get your eyes checked! You may need glasses or a stronger prescription. That used to happen to me when studying in college. After a new prescription, no problems staying awake unless it was truly boring or I had not had enough sleep.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> yep it happens to me also and this is why I say knitting is the best sleeping aid around. Knitting aids so much in so many ways. Great anti-depressant also.


Ditto what Cathy said


----------



## LizzyM (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm a retired elementary school teacher who has discovered sleeping. Yes, knitting gets me sleepy. Reading and some TV do the same. I have decided to go with it. It can't be all that bad. I've decided that sleeping is what I do best. Thank goodness for retirement!


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

I tend to agree with this advice, you body may know what's best.


Dsynr said:


> So U fall asleep. So what! Trust yr body. It knows what it needs. The projects aren't going anywhere and U will finish them when U finish them. No biggie. Happy knitting!!


----------



## Los Lunas (Sep 29, 2011)

Try seeking out a knitting group in your area. I belong to one and it's really fun. At a minimum, we share patterns, ideas, books, do lunch on occassion, and we brainstorm. If someone is stuck with a pattern, stitch, or a how-to, someone is always there to help. Of course show and tell is a big part of the group: who finished their project, what new product has been purchased, and of course showing off new yarn is mandatory. Whoever takes a trip makes a point of purchasing yarn from a local shop. Typically enough to make a scarf or a pair of socks - but enough to say, "this is my souveniour (sp?) yarn from __________. Good Luck to you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

When you wake up, smile, hug your yarn, and get knitting again ;-)


----------



## suburbanprairiehomemaker (Dec 13, 2011)

When I'm tired and I'm knitting/crocheting late at night, I try to put in a video or watch a show on TV that has lots of action - example, last week, I watched the movie Pearl Harbor. I also love Ken Burns' Civil War series.

Hopefully this helps!


----------



## Tara (Jan 31, 2011)

Falling asleep happens to me alot, even when I crochet. Naps don't help me. I get up and walk around and if I have to get a project finished by a certain time I will drink some coffee and keep pluggin' away. If you find something better that works please let us relaxed knitters know!!! =-)


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Your not alone. I also find my knitting needles stop as I nod off. Knitting while drowsy is a big mistake. I end up having to frog and redo the next day. Just some nights I have to give up and wait for the weekend. Even caught myself nodding at the computer. It's called spending my days watching a 22 month old and trying to get some knitting done at night.


----------



## Randus (Dec 13, 2011)

Wouldn't it be neat if you fell asleep, dreamed you were knitting, and when you woke up you had knitted something completely different (like lucid dreaming, only with a twist).
Of course if you dreamed about ribitting, that wouldn't be so cool.
I wouldn't sweat it though, knitting, whenever and under whatever circumstances is better than not knitting.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> This may sound stupid, but I have a problem that I wonder if anyone else has. Knitting relaxes me so much that I have a tendency to FALL ASLEEP!!
> I have to drink a couple of cups of coffee sometimes to stop this, but it is extremely frustrating when I have so much yarn and so many projects I wish to do.
> I am a newbie of just a year and this is driving me me nuts. It doesn't happen with anything thing else, so I know it isn't a medical problem ( RN with 35 yrs. experience-retired).
> Any suggestions???


Could you possibly need your eyes checked? Maybe you have eye strain? I have that problem, too. Especially when I read and I think it is because of my eyes.


----------



## DebNannyMom (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh, marylo, I do this all the time! I am an RN of 28 years, but I am 60 years old. I keep my needles in hand and most of the time the work stays on the needles. I will be working away, and the next thing I know it is 3 am. There are times I obviously keep on knitting from some of the stitches that have shown up!!! lolol.


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

Carol (UK) said:


> This is nothing to do with knitting but reminded me of a time when I was ordering my groceries online one evening, I was so tired I fell asleep over the keyboard. When the delivery came next day there were 37 loaves of bread!!


Carol,

I read your reply and am sitting here laughing out loud......I would have loved to have seen the look on your face when you received your grocery order...........37 loaves of bread ROFL


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> This may sound stupid, but I have a problem that I wonder if anyone else has. Knitting relaxes me so much that I have a tendency to FALL ASLEEP!!
> I have to drink a couple of cups of coffee sometimes to stop this, but it is extremely frustrating when I have so much yarn and so many projects I wish to do.
> I am a newbie of just a year and this is driving me me nuts. It doesn't happen with anything thing else, so I know it isn't a medical problem ( RN with 35 yrs. experience-retired).
> Any suggestions???


Do the questionaire " Epworth scale". You might have a sleep apnea tendancy.
http://www.stanford.edu/~dement/epworth.html


----------



## linslittlegirl (Feb 16, 2011)

pugmom5 said:


> Sometimes I fall asleep at knitting and keep on knitting. You should see my work then. I have an awful time frogging it back to a "normal" place. Now when I get sleepy, I just put down the knitting for a bit and pick it up again when I am more awake. I don't want to spend my life frogging because of my sleepytime knitting.


Me, too!!! My son calls it sleep-knitting. Wow, I thought I was the only one who kept knitting AFTER falling asleep. Like you, I've got to go back and rip work out and re-do it. It's nice to know you're out there. I'll think of you the next time I wake up after sleep-kitting.


----------



## DebNannyMom (Oct 10, 2011)

LOLOL Carol, you could have made bunches of pimento cheese and chicken salad and had a block party!


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

pugmom5 said:


> Sometimes I fall asleep at knitting and keep on knitting.


Aha! I knew I wasn't the only one to do that. Even if I'm just knitting garter stich I'll end up with a couple of rows of ribbing and if I'm ribbing I'll sleep knit some stocking stitch. :roll:


----------



## DebNannyMom (Oct 10, 2011)

we are so funny and I just love it


----------



## linslittlegirl (Feb 16, 2011)

Knitters are a special type of person. No matter whether or not anyone else understands us, we understand each other! And you're right. We're funny, too! :thumbup:


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

sbel3555 said:


> Be thankful that there is something that calms your mind. TV is my trigger. I have seen the beginning of a million movies with no idea how they ended.


This reminded me of something my mother used to do all the time. 
We went to the drive-in movies (Does anyone remember those?) on week-ends and always saw a double feature. She would fall asleep midway through the first movie and usually wake up toward the end of the second one; therefore, she never knew what had happened. We would explain them to her on the way home.
Thanks for the memory.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> This may sound stupid, but I have a problem that I wonder if anyone else has. Knitting relaxes me so much that I have a tendency to FALL ASLEEP!!
> I have to drink a couple of cups of coffee sometimes to stop this, but it is extremely frustrating when I have so much yarn and so many projects I wish to do.
> I am a newbie of just a year and this is driving me me nuts. It doesn't happen with anything thing else, so I know it isn't a medical problem ( RN with 35 yrs. experience-retired).
> Any suggestions???


Maybe you are straining your eyes. Either you may need new strength on your eyeglasses or better lighting.


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

I thought I was the only one who fell asleep while knitting.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I had the same problem for years which made reading/studying agony. I could put myself to sleep in a heartbeat at night by simply picking up a book and trying to read.
> 
> The problem I have is a two-fold whammy: tracking problems and convergence problems. In other words my eyes don't work together and the eye strain is so severe that it zaps all my energy. Standard eye exams test for near/far sightedness; they don't check for the problems I have altho knowledge about these problems has been around for almost 100 yrs now. The kind of eye specialist you would want to see is one is trained as a Visual Therapist. And you need one who doesn't think this is only a problem with children.
> 
> ...


Interesting information and advice, Tamarque. Thanks for your post.


----------



## DebNannyMom (Oct 10, 2011)

thanks tamarque. I used to have wall-tendencies and had an exercise cardboard with green dots on one side and red on the other that coresponded on the other about an inch apart. I had to cross my eyes up and down looking at those dots and hold for x amount of seconds. I corrected the problem. Now my Daniel's right eye walls way out. Next eye visit, will ask about that. His birth father, our son has bilateral keratoconus and is becoming functionally blind. He had entec implantation about 12 years ago which are now failing. Now a happy prospect for a 37 year old man. But he is tough and has a definite diagnosis and has time to prepare. Lots better than most. Thing is, his wife left him and their 5 year old daughter. Guess she decided the "sickness and health and for better or worse" didn't mean her...Tough break for my old son...and his daughter.
Well didn't mean to turn this into a vision book. We were tallking about sleep knitting, which I do nearly every night.. I do other things as well when asleep. Facinating....


----------



## MaryFlute (Dec 2, 2011)

When I can't sleep at night, I get up and knit for awhile. It's relaxing, I'm doing something useful, and eventually I'm sleepy enough to go back to bed!


----------



## mrsstayawake (Nov 23, 2011)

My problem is I fall asleep UNLESS I am knitting. Every evening, after dinner, I sit down to watch television or read and in no time at all I am asleep. I wake up in time to go to bed about 12.30 and then lie awake until 5 or 6. Up again at 7. Knitting is the only thing that keeps awake long enough to go to sleep in my bed!


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Has happened to me too. AND what's even worse is I've been known to keep knitting in stocking stitch when I'm asleep. That's okay if the pattern is stocking stitch, but terrible when knitting lace. This is another reason lifelines are a life saver.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

do your knitting first thing after your first cup of coffee, in the am. Take frequent breaks. do some in place walking. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Seoulborn (Feb 3, 2011)

I think you're hypnotizing yourself with the needles and the knitting mantra 'knit knit purl knit knit yarnover knit knit purl...."
Of course, the mantra changes with the pattern, but if anyone out there is like me, I would rather watch my knitting than some of the garbage on tv and I repeat my pattern to myself sometimes out loud and it's almost like counting sheep.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

How cool--This is very interesting to me, two of my favorite things. Right brain stuff and sleep apnea. well, three-----knitting. 

Knitting for me can be almost a hypnotic thing. It seems possible to me that when you sit in your chair and begin to knit that you are allowing yourself to truly relax, and that it is just such a happy treat, such a shift for your brain, that it calms you so much that it induces sleep if you are tired enough to allow that to happen. 

You may need this sleep. As the other are saying, I look on that as a good thing, and in addition, if you remember how you feel as you get sleepy, you can take that sensation and use it for calming and relaxation when you need it. 
Lots of the posters have said, you're tired--take a nap and be happy to do it. I agree, I believe that our bodies tell us what they need if we listen. That knitting nap is probably very good for you. 

But what interests me is the knitting acting as a trigger--the sitting down, the releasing of tension and attention, the focus shift and boom you are relaxed. 
Go for it. Maybe you can tell yourself that when you wake up you will want to knit and NOT fall asleep! 

Funny things can trigger this deep relaxation in people. I can do this if I watch someone mop rhythmically or sew on a sewing machine, or watch someone paint. These things are triggers for me --and though I don't HAVE to succumb, I can tell myself not to 'get sleepy', it is very easy for me to just slip away into almost a trance state if I let it happen, and then fall asleep if I want. 

I have over the years trained my self to be able to relax this way, but it started way back in art school when I was the artists model in class sometimes. The students would be doing what is called continuous line drawing, where the pen is put down and the student looks only at the object being drawn, and not at the paper, and just guides the pen along the edge of what he or she sees in front of them. 

This is an exercise in drawing and produces unusual drawings, but as I would watch the students draw, I could almost 'feel' the pencil move on the outside of my arm. It was hard to keep a pose, to keep still, and I think I sort of learned to hypnotize myself this way in order to zone out, and not have to scratch my nose or something. 

It became very relaxing. It is also a relaxing thing to draw this way. There is a nifty 'letting go' aspect to it. 

The mopping came later when I had a dull job and was always tired. When the janitor would come in to mop and vacuum, I'd tune out. Took a little eyes open nap. When I realized what was happening I began to use it as a relaxation tool. 
People who want to learn to meditate or get into alpha rhythm train like this in various ways. 
It is a wonderful capacity to have I guess--I should meditate more, or cure myself of bad habits through self hypnosis or something, but it is a very different feeling, and I can feel it happening. Anyone can. 

A woman named Betty Edwards wrote a great art teaching book called "Drawing on the Right Side of the Brian."
Great book. Read it if you have ever thought you might like to draw or paint, but think you have no talent--that you can not draw. She will prove you wrong. Certain techniques of how you shift your consciousness and how you teach yourself to look at things can be taught, and you can LEARN to draw. The book is still used a lot as the curriculum in drawing classes. Fabulous book--I'm already on my soapbox. I can't tell you how many of these I've given as gifts.

She perfectly described this shift between brain hemispheres. One example she used was while driving, how we can miss an exit on a highway, and sort of come to, and wonder where our mind was for a few minutes, while not really concentrating on driving we drove right along. 

It isn't entirely cut and dried, but in most cases our left brain overrides our right brain. With the drawing the goal is to learn to let the right brain take over the seeing process and the hand eye coordination needed in drawing. Hard for me to explain--let her--but it involves sort of squinting and 'not looking' at something that is three dimensional--'not thinking' of it as a named object, but as a relationship of angles and negative space, which you are transferring almost intuitively to a two dimensional support like paper or canvas. When the right brain kicks in, and you don't 'think' , you are able to draw much better. It is a truly magical thing. 

Knitting seems to use both parts of the brain--to me anyway. I think that is why I find it so restful and pleasing and addictive. It changes the focus in the brain. I can certainly concentrate over counting, or trying to figure out how a pattern progresses, or question how a knitting concept works with the left brain in control. 

However, usually the answer to some conceptual question will come to me finally as one of those AHA! moments that is very right brain, when I'm not trying to figure it out, and the most relaxing knitting is while on mindless autopilot. 

Someone brought up sleep apnea. 

Sleep apnea is seriously undiscovered in women. Women who feel chronically low, or tired and want naps in the daytime can be diagnosed with all sorts of things, given too much unnecessary medicine, and have the sleep apnea ignored when it is the prime cause of the chronic fatigue and various other physical and mental symptoms. 

You do not have to have full blown apnea episodes all night to be oxygen deprived in sleep, causing a lack of good restful sleep. 
You may not have the gasping, snorting, waking up with a start symptoms. Read about it and don't assume that you have to 'stop breathing' all night long or snore like a bull moose to have this problem. 

Some people are not getting enough oxygen, but don't feel as if they are waking up a lot.That alone can make you tired and draggy in the day time. It can lead to many complaints, and the lethargy affects your mental outlook. 

Women often don't fit the classic models, and it doesn't occur to their doctors to think about it. 
Women do not have to be obese or have thick necks, etc. although losing weight will, for some, solve the problem. 
Many doctors chalk up to menopause. It is often coincidental. You can have BOTH. If you are waking up a lot, sometimes with what you think are hot flashes and night sweats and/or not getting enough undisturbed hours of solid sleep, ask your doctor to send you to a sleep lab to be tested. 


Sleep apnea affects the whole system, it is not good for you over the long haul. Narcolepsy is a rarer condition, but many people with sleep apnea can fall asleep in the daytime easily like people with narcolepsy. 

I figured out myself it was a sleep pattern thing. I don't like to go to the doctor, but finally I asked to be sent to a sleep lab. 
I had terribly low oxygen levels at night--like someone with bad emphysema would have. No wonder I was feeling so lousy. Now I'm much better. It is a quality of sleep issue, not just a quantity of sleep thing. 

I took my knitting to the sleep lab! 
I have rambled, but I wish I'd known how differently sleep apnea can present in women, I'd have gone for testing before I did. Maybe it will help someone else.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

I often knit in bed......... serves two purposes!

LOL

MaryAnn


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

I was joking! 

Have you considered a sleep study. Perhaps you are not getting a good night's sleep.... It is interesting to have a sleep study done to see of you need to wear a mask at night....Do you snore? You may truly be suffering from sleep aphea. 

MaryAnn


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

@ Seafox. Thankyou for the interesting post. I will look into the book by Betty Edwards as it sounds like something I would be interested in reading. 
As for the sleep study, I do snore, so I may have some apnea. It may be helpful to get a sleep study done. I will see if my ins pays for it.
Thanks.. M.L.


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

TXann said:


> Carol (UK) said:
> 
> 
> > This is nothing to do with knitting but reminded me of a time when I was ordering my groceries online one evening, I was so tired I fell asleep over the keyboard. When the delivery came next day there were 37 loaves of bread!!
> ...


Do you know what TXann? I was at work when the groceries arrived. It was my husband who took delivery! He rang me at work and said... How much bread did you order? I said Why? and he said I think you've got enough here to feed the 5,000 :lol: I gave it to friends, relatives, neighbours, people at work :lol:


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

DebNannyMom said:


> LOLOL Carol, you could have made bunches of pimento cheese and chicken salad and had a block party!


Certainly could :lol:


----------



## ukraftykid (Aug 8, 2011)

I seem to fall asleep as well but do not get any, I feeling tired, prompts first. The problem is I seem to sleep all day and have trouble sleeping at night. Usually I drop off in my chair, with my knitting clutched firmly in my hand, then I wake up and go to bed at stupid o'clock and find it hard to get back to sleep again. Just go with the flow, you will get things done in the end.


----------



## knittingpagan (Aug 15, 2011)

i'm 35 and get sleepy knitting in the afternoon too. i put it down and go to the dishes or the laundry. but sometimes i put it down and nap. at night while DH is working i can knit til 1 2 o'clock in the morning even without the afternoon nap. that oe is depressing but thats how i've gotten all my christmas presents done with work three kids and new house. good luck


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> This may sound stupid, but I have a problem that I wonder if anyone else has. Knitting relaxes me so much that I have a tendency to FALL ASLEEP!!
> I have to drink a couple of cups of coffee sometimes to stop this, but it is extremely frustrating when I have so much yarn and so many projects I wish to do.
> I am a newbie of just a year and this is driving me me nuts. It doesn't happen with anything thing else, so I know it isn't a medical problem ( RN with 35 yrs. experience-retired).
> Any suggestions???


I just get upset that my hands haven't kept going and there's been no progress while I slept.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

It sounds like most of us here have become knitting machines, that is, we have a list and we are working double time to complete it. My knitted gifts are given when and if I feel like knitting--nobody has complained yet. Knitting is a great source of relaxation for me, I spent all my adult years burning the candle at both ends and this is my time for myself. So I say back off and just relax into it no race here just a good time knitting. ;-) :arrow: :-D


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> It sounds like most of us here have become knitting machines, that is, we have a list and we are working double time to complete it. My knitted gifts are given when and if I feel like knitting--nobody has complained yet. Knitting is a great source of relaxation for me, I spent all my adult years burning the candle at both ends and this is my time for myself. So I say back off and just relax into it no race here just a good time knitting. ;-) :arrow: :-D


You said it all.......and sooooooo very well.


----------



## mummsie (Dec 4, 2011)

I wonder if you changed your lighting if it would help??Now if your curled up in the nice warm sunlight comming through the window, well I'm a gonner then lol


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Seoulborn said:


> I think you're hypnotizing yourself with the needles and the knitting mantra 'knit knit purl knit knit yarnover knit knit purl...."
> Of course, the mantra changes with the pattern, but if anyone out there is like me, I would rather watch my knitting than some of the garbage on tv and I repeat my pattern to myself sometimes out loud and it's almost like counting sheep.


It certainly is! :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I can't stop laughing from this comment. I love the humor on this site.


fergablu2 said:


> Take a nap and then knit.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> It sounds like most of us here have become knitting machines, that is, we have a list and we are working double time to complete it. My knitted gifts are given when and if I feel like knitting--nobody has complained yet. Knitting is a great source of relaxation for me, I spent all my adult years burning the candle at both ends and this is my time for myself. So I say back off and just relax into it no race here just a good time knitting. ;-) :arrow: :-D


I don't feel as if I have become a machine, I just fall asleep knitting after a long day at work some times (of course, it helps if I'm not still knitting at 11 pm). I also give gifts only if I choose, or if Miss Madame begs me to knit something for her. I just have so many things I want to knit and a 40+ hour work week, running a four generation household, and trying to stay sane often keep me far more busy than I'd like to be. Right now I've pretty much finished MM's requests (a sock monkey for her nephew and a hippo for her new neice) which is good because I've got significant tendonitis in both thumbs, but there are still 3 babies coming...


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

I have to admit that sometimes I knit when I have no business knitting. 

Mousepotato has a lot more on her plate than I do, but I have things that I should be doing, stuff that when it gets done will be an improvement, things that NEED to be organized. But, sometimes I just don't care. 

I plain love the process. I love the feeling of those needles and yarn, and even if I don't knit a long time I get a nice break from knittting a row or two. 

Like someone rubbing your back, you don't want it to stop, but I find that a little knitting can be enough. There is a lot to portion control! The first spoonfulls of ice cream or some treat are the best. I just concentrate on that little dab of knitting like a chocolate truffle or something and it refreshes me. A person can only think of one thing at a time. There may be thousands of things clammoring for attention, but in those few minutes I am free of that onslaught and only thinking of knittting and the knitted object. It is a great treat.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

seafox said:


> I have to admit that sometimes I knit when I have no business knitting.
> 
> Mousepotato has a lot more on her plate than I do, but I have things that I should be doing, stuff that when it gets done will be an improvement, things that NEED to be organized. But, sometimes I just don't care.
> 
> ...


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi back Mouse.

I don't see how you have time to knit a stitch, very busy good woman. 

But that was sort of the point I was trying to make. 

Knitting helps us. We enjoy the knitting process. And at various points in my life I think got different things from it, and imagine that going forward it will change.


If we have oodles of time on our hands, great. If we don't we squirrel away a few precious moments. 

Making a baby hat can be a fast treat, while the afghan awaits. But when the hands can have that few minutes of knitting or handwork, we calm and get more centered. 

The knitters of the past, knitting out of necessity, could still enjoy the hypnotic part of knitting--the brain shift stuff I talked about before. Put your feet up for a split second, or after a long day, and let the knitting massage you from within. 

I'm just so glad that it came back to me. I had stopped for quite a while--I think mid nineteen eighties, and quit until about five years ago. Whole new knitting world out there. 

Many arts and crafts let us lose ourselves in a project.
What a gift. 
I was doing the first pastel paintings I have done in a long time today. 

WHY...did I stop. It is such a great feeling.

Hope everyone is happily knitting away on some gifts. I'm casting on tonight an EZ brioche watch cap. 

Love to all. 
B


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

seafox said:


> Hi back Mouse.
> 
> I don't see how you have time to knit a stitch, very busy good woman.
> 
> ...


You have no idea how much you can knit while you watch tv, supervise a small child (Madame is 7), or while someone else drives. I've also knit while doing webinar trainings and being on conference call meetings <G>.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> seafox said:
> 
> 
> > Hi back Mouse.
> ...


Or at 4 in the morning <G>.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

I love that if I have to wait, I'm happy. 

I'm a good reader,but now I'd rather knit while waiting in an office or something like that.

It took me a while, but now I do it easily. I don't get cranky, and I make some progress.

BH


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

That is sort of like when read read a bible. Trust your body take a nape, drink coffee, and have cool fresh air in the house, also sit in an up right chair.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

seafox said:


> I love that if I have to wait, I'm happy.
> 
> I'm a good reader,but now I'd rather knit while waiting in an office or something like that.
> 
> ...


Keep a basket of *car knitting* for those times you're stuck in traffic, or a snowstorm (been there, done that, waited over 2 hours in a blizzard for them to get a tractor trailer around an S curve on a local highway hill. Too slippery to get a sander up, truck had jacknifed so they couldn't get a sander down.). That way you'll always have something at hand to work on when the unexpected strikes. This is a good place for small, not of immediate need project, like socks, hats, mittens....


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

You know, MousePotato, that is a really good idea. You never know. Why take chances. 

I tend to grab a project in the works if I'm going somewhere, but there's always a chance I'd, well, unlikely, but maybe, forget and end up knitless. 

I don't keep a lot of stuff in my car. My car tends to be neater than my real life. But why not have knitting in the car! A car stash, even! I have enough projects. For a while I had a couple of give away kits--if someone asked me about knitting, but I don't now. 
Your point being, if it is a back burner project that needs work, leave it in the car and it's there, might actually get finished, and you are never without. Good idea.I'm putting a little plastic tub out there. 


However, I caution you all---take more than you think you need. 

Heck, they found that gal after days and days stuck in her car in the snow. 

If she'd had an afghan to work on she would have kept her fingers nimble and had something, ever growing, to keep her warm! 

But what if she'd had a fast, one skein, scarf project on big needles.....dear me. She'd be kicking herself bluer with her frigid footsies-sans handknit socks.

I got caught/stranded in horrible weather on a remote Maine lake one time. We had a seaplane, and we couldn't take off in rain and dense fog. 

I had just gone back to knitting after an initial childhood experience, and I wasn't so hot at it. I had a cotton sweater I was trying to knit. Two strands of bubble-gum pink, soft, glisteny cotton, on big needles, 

It was a polo shirt thing, with a picked up collar and and tab button closure at the top. I hadn't a clue how to do that--I was going to get help. 

Way back then, even though I was skinny, a whole sweater front and back and sleeves were going to be plenty of knitting for a fishing trip. 

But it wasn't at all, when this lousy weather came in and shut us down. 

I finished it much faster than expected, and when we couldn't leave for TEN days--we were out of food, and hooch, and toilet paper for the woods, I ripped it out and knitted it all over again for something to do. 

There I was, out of novel, knitting away in that weird green tent light, with everything so soggy. I never knew my husband was so Zen like. 

But that trip I was lucky. One book I had was Elizabeth Zimmerman's book, "The Knitter's Almanac". 

I had never heard of her. What a gift. I'd never read a knitting book! Must have gotten the book where I got set up for the sweater--can't remember where. I tried all the techniques, and read and re-read it. 

I fell in love with her, her tales, and everything about knitting. That, and that sweater kept me sane.

So, you never know. As an old Girl Scout--I agree with Mouse Potato, Be Prepared!

Merry Christmas everyone. 

Bets


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

seafox said:


> You know, MousePotato, that is a really good idea. You never know. Why take chances.
> 
> I tend to grab a project in the works if I'm going somewhere, but there's always a chance I'd, well, unlikely, but maybe, forget and end up knitless.
> 
> ...


This makes me laugh, why? Because in that snowstorm (I'm in Central MA, so my weather is your weather 12 hours earlier) I was working on the interminable edging of Zimmerman's Stonington Shawl! I had worked on it on and off between other projects for several years (yes, it took me 8 years to finish it, but I was in no hurry--just don't ask about my Pi shawl, please) and worked on the edging only when I was stuck in the car. Then my younger son cleaned out my car for me and brought it into my bedroom. After a month or so it started talking to me, guilting me into finishing it.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

I had a crewel embroidery project I worked on in spurts like that. I wasn't knitting then. That was the crewel and needlepoint time. Complicated Jacobean chair seat I made into a pillow. I worked on it when my husband had various illnesses and surgeries. I can still look at each leaf and flower and remember what hospital room I was in while stitching on it.


----------



## knttr4 (May 10, 2011)

I have fallen asleep, too, but my hands keep knitting for about 20-30 stitches but in the wrong pattern!!! Not the one I was working on but some other random one that is in my head. LOLOLOL
That just shows how relaxing knitting can be.


----------

